

Idea: social network for investors - adamzerner

Investors look to each other for ideas about cool startups to invest in. It seems inefficient to do it via email and get togethers and stuff. It seems more efficient if there was a social network for investors, where you could post cool investment opportunities, and only people who you’re friends with would see them.
======
shakeel_mohamed
So, AngelList? [https://angel.co/](https://angel.co/)

~~~
adamzerner
No. I'm familiar with AngelList, and that's not what I'm envisioning. Founders
submit the companies on AngelList. I'm saying that there's value in a network
where investors themselves submit the companies to be seen.

~~~
shakeel_mohamed
Well, under the assumption that there's value in creating a product to support
such a network - I see where you're going. Now, go validate that assumption.

~~~
adamzerner
It's just an idea I thought I'd share. I'm working on a startup already, so I
don't intend to pursue this.

